# Portsnap timeout



## A1ex (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi,
I've a problem with portsnap fetch

```
# portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from ec2-ap-northeast-1.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Fetching snapshot generated at Wed Mar  1 04:05:40 SAMT 2017:
118328136cfb174a965aa41084568c2a0aaa395ec3af4c  0% of   75 MB    0  Bps
118328136cfb174a965aa41084568c2a0aaa395ec3af4c  0% of   75 MB    0  Bps 02m00s
fetch: transfer timed out
fetch: 118328136cfb174a965aa41084568c2a0aaa395ec3af4cea4170ecaa8181ab47.tgz appears to be truncated: 0/78829345 bytes
```



```
# telnet portsnap.freebsd.org 80
Trying 46.51.240.48...
Connected to portsnap.freebsd.org.
Escape character is '^]'.
Connection closed by foreign host.
```

Once

```
# telnet portsnap.freebsd.org 80
Trying 46.137.83.240...
Connected to portsnap.freebsd.org.
Escape character is '^]'.


HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
Content-Type: text/html
Content-Length: 349
Connection: close
Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2017 19:26:30 GMT
Server: lighttpd/1.4.33

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
         "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">
 <head>
  <title>400 - Bad Request</title>
 </head>
 <body>
  <h1>400 - Bad Request</h1>
 </body>
</html>
Connection closed by foreign host.
```


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 1, 2017)

Note: I don't know for sure if what I'm suggesting is the cause, but...  Amazon AWS had some outage issues, and I can't help wonder if that also had its affects on your session.


----------



## Tabs (Mar 2, 2017)

Are you connecting via a HTTP proxy?


----------

